# هل الصودا الكاويه مزيل قوى للشحومات والدهون للافران ؟



## chemist.ahmedfathy (12 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
هل محلول الصودا الكاويه أو حمض الهيدروكلوريك HCl يصلح أن يكون مذيب قوى للشحومات والدهون على الأفران أم أن هناك مذيب قوى أخر يصلح لذلك وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا .


----------

